# Hesitation problem...only with AC on...anyone heard of this?



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

My '00 540iT w/36000 miles has a very minor but irritating problem. The car has a hesitation only when accelerating from a complete stop (accelerating once you're on the go is no problem), and it only does this with the AC on. When it's turned off, the car pulls smoothly away. It's basically happening between 500 and 1000 RPM. 

The hesitation/stumbling engine feel is hard to describe- kind of like something you'd normally feel with a a misfiring spark plug or an intake problem, but the fact that' it's only present when the "snowflake" button is lit up throws those theories out the window...or does it?

I did multiple searches trying to find the same symptoms, but couldn't find a similar case. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

Well, I have a similar problem: With the gas pedal held steady sometimes I will get a hestitate lack of power. It was much worse before, instead of a hestitation it would be almost a pause. The dealer replaced the speed idle valve because it was stuck open. So now I am left with this intermittant hesitation problem. I also have the AC on during these situations. Don't know if this helps you . . . maybe it's not the AC, but the idle valve???


----------



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

That could be it- I'll mention it to the shop where I take it to get checked out. Thanks for the information.


----------

